# ISO macaroni and cheese recipe



## PiecesOfGlass (Nov 16, 2008)

It might seem weird that I don't know how to make that course, especially considering everyone always says it's so easy.. But I'm from Sweden and here it's all meatballs, blood sausage, bodycakes (yes, that is the translation if I am to make an attempt at it, or at least if you translate it word for word.. though I think _potato dumpling_ would fit better) and so on. 

Anyway, I want to make it completely right, so I thought maybe you could help me with a recipe?


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 16, 2008)

Cook's Illustrated magazine has an excellent recipe for mac 'n cheese. Here's one posted online: My Little Corner of Culinary Basics - Recipes - Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 16, 2008)

*Google Advanced Search*

Hi PiecesofGlass,

There's nothing better than mac and cheese on a cold day!!!  I make a bechemel sauce then add the cheeses I want.  We have tried ALL kinds of cheese i.e., smoked mozzarella/gouda, cheddar, sharp cheddar, parmesan, asiago, gruyere, bleu cheese, etc., etc.  We have found that when we crave mac and cheese we simply want the "original" - good ol' cheddar.  Sharp will work just fine for us too.  Once you make your bechemel turn off the heat and stir in your grated cheese until melted.  Add your cooked macaroni.  You can either eat as is or place in a buttered casserole, top with breadcrumbs, and bake for about 30 minutes or so at 350 degrees F.  We find we like it unbaked as it stays creamier.

I have done an Advanced Google Search here at Discuss Cooking to give you some other options.  If you save the Advanced Google Search link on your Bookmarks you can search for lots of things here at DC.  Simply type in the words you are looking for.  In this case I typed Macaroni and Cheese in the box with the title *this exact wording or phrase:* then enter discusscooking.com where it says _*Search within a site or domain:*_, then click Advanced Search in the lower right corner.  This is what it found 

I hope that helps in your search for your recipes.  There are lots here and it's always fun to browse the posts.  People will give their version of recipes and then someone will give a twist on that version.  I have found a few recipes that have become part of our Thanksgiving meal.


----------



## RobsanX (Nov 17, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Hi PiecesofGlass,
> 
> There's nothing better than mac and cheese on a cold day!!!  *I make a bechemel sauce then add the cheeses I want.*  We have tried ALL kinds of cheese i.e., smoked mozzarella/gouda, cheddar, sharp cheddar, parmesan, asiago, gruyere, bleu cheese, etc., etc.  *We have found that when we crave mac and cheese we simply want the "original" - good ol' cheddar.  Sharp will work just fine for us too.  Once you make your bechemel turn off the heat and stir in your grated cheese until melted.  Add your cooked macaroni.*  You can either eat as is or place in a buttered casserole, top with breadcrumbs, and bake for about 30 minutes or so at 350 degrees F.  We find we like it unbaked as it stays creamier.



Couldn't agree more. Keep it simple!


----------



## snack_pack85 (Nov 17, 2008)

You have all got me in the mood for great mac and cheese, and I've already had dinner...what's a girl to do?


----------

